# Peter Pan Records "Fangface - 4 Exciting New Complete Stories" (Peter Pan, 1107, 1979



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Peter Pan Records "Fangface - 4 Exciting New Complete Stories" (Peter Pan, 1107, 1979*

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/shared/4zor9eoi1v

MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/05/peter-pan-records-fangface-4-exciting.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU for these incredible shares !!!!!! been finishing my full remodel on our new place & been playing these one after the other on my pc while working & a friend that helps me gets a big kick listening to these 

AWESOME stuff in your collection !! Brings back some memories ( I'm 55 ) & some of these I remember, some forgot about & a few never heard before...... all too kewl 

Thank you again, keep'em comin Halloweiner !


----------

